# First Snow Marblehead Ma.Today



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Just thought i'd share a first snow on the coast photo.


----------



## Calamari (Oct 9, 2005)

*yes, snow*

Still snowing 5mi north of Boston. 1" on the grass.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Still snowing.lol*



Calamari said:


> Still snowing 5mi north of Boston. 1" on the grass.


 Yep sure is, up to about 1.5"-2" on grass and even the driveway(5:11pm).


----------



## Houlie7 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Snow here*

Snowing here on the Cape (Hyannis) very, very wet and no accumilation. But it's snow which hopefully means plowable snow is coming soon this year. payup


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Oshkosh said:


> Yep sure is, up to about 1.5"-2" on grass and even the driveway(5:11pm).


It should bring those leave down of the tree's in the picture.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Leaves hanging in there.*



Lux Lawn said:


> It should bring those leave down of the tree's in the picture.


 They are strong leaves,not ready to fall yet.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Oshkosh said:


> They are strong leaves,not ready to fall yet.


It looks like it.Ours are just starting to fall now.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

it was to bad the  rain came and the snow stopped i coulda made a few bucks this weekend payup


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Yup, once again I'm on the wrong side of the State! :angry: :crying:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Just talked with a buddy in Rockport*



Kramer said:


> Yup, once again I'm on the wrong side of the State! :angry: :crying:


 Just found out a friend in Rockport was out for 3 hours.They had three inches of the white stuff on the ground. 
The state had what spreaders it could find ready out up here also.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Lux Lawn said:


> It should bring those leave down of the tree's in the picture.


the leaves around here look like theyre going to hang on those trees all winter


----------



## Calamari (Oct 9, 2005)

*rt-128*

The state had spreaders on rt-128 up around Essex and Gloucester Saturday night due to icing.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I know Northern Essex was out.*



Calamari said:


> The state had spreaders on rt-128 up around Essex and Gloucester Saturday night due to icing.


 I know they where scrambleing for spreaders around 3pm..Joe Ginn(Northern Essex) was one of the only ones ready.They had my old Oshkosh standing by just incase they couldnt get any spreaders in. 
I guess Gloucester was a mess,no town trucks where ready many accidents wires down etc...Rockport didnt have and ready either.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

those pics are getting me all warm and tingly.....lol

i cant wait for the season to start......i just want to be done with all these leaf clean-ups


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 3, 2005)

Syracuse beat you by a week.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thats ok it was our first of the season.*



greenpastureslc said:


> Syracuse beat you by a week.


 Thats Ok,we are not considered snow country, only 18 miles north of Boston.Pretty early for us.


----------

